# Boarding in Florida versus Ohio



## HorseTrance (Jan 26, 2011)

Most recommend you to board in a stall only, because Florida can get scorching hot in the summer for horses if they just stay outside.. unless the place has a nice big run in shed/shelter.

Hay is expensive in Florida.. so try to get a boarding place that feeds your horse for you.

And I'd think all you would have to worry about rather than sand colic, is bugs, gators, and fungus growth.. I've never lived down in Florida, but I have been there enough to know how the stable life is different from ohios. =]

Really, you are getting a better deal moving to Florida! Lots of shows, warm weather, being able to ride in the winter, being able to ride on the beach! Having the best vets available, HUGE stables, and HUGE breeding programs. And also, since there are so many people coming and going in the state, there will always be many many horses for sale and auctions.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks! I was wondering about the stall...so many places offer pasture board and they cost what my stall board here does! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I never had any problem with sand colic. I did pasture board for a while but I really do prefer a stall with a fan for when it gets hot/rains. It does rain A LOT!!! I don't know that hay is more exspencive. I was buying costal from the best place in town for $6.50 a bale, and that was on the high end.

I love it here! It really is the best place for horse people.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Well....I moved from WV to NC. So kind of somewhat similar to what your doing, kinda LOL

Sand Colic has been a concern here for me, well for Rodeo. But everyone at the barn just told me to buy Metamucil and that it works the same, and is much cheaper than Sand Clear.

I have heard that the footing is INCREDIBLE in Florida! I know I was talking to a friend that also moved from WV to NC, and she said that the ground is so nice and soft, and considerably less rocks that her horses that had shoes in WV, and were sore without them and just fine without shoes here


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

csimkunas6 said:


> Well....I moved from WV to NC. So kind of somewhat similar to what your doing, kinda LOL
> 
> Sand Colic has been a concern here for me, well for Rodeo. But everyone at the barn just told me to buy Metamucil and that it works the same, and is much cheaper than Sand Clear.
> 
> I have heard that the footing is INCREDIBLE in Florida! I know I was talking to a friend that also moved from WV to NC, and she said that the ground is so nice and soft, and considerably less rocks that her horses that had shoes in WV, and were sore without them and just fine without shoes here


I have noticed our ground is beter that SC. We do have rocks but not to bad. Most people here don't even have arenas because the ground is good enough. eventualy it will all turn to sand if the horses eat/ride on it enough any way.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice on the footing! Yeah all year here it's been mud mud and more mud! All the horses at my barn have rain rot even with daily grooming! I won't miss that about ohio!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Be prepared for your shoeing bill to triple.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

raywonk said:


> Be prepared for your shoeing bill to triple.


Why do you say that?


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

$300 plus in lots of areas. From what I have been told by friends that moved from that area.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

raywonk said:


> $300 plus in lots of areas. From what I have been told by friends that moved from that area.


your friends are crazy! I've never payed any where near as much. Gosh you could do several horses for that!


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

That's what several different people told me. I had a farmer who moved to TN where I was living at and he said he had to go back cause we were starving him. We pay $70 for shoes all around. He said it was $300 plus. My in-laws said the same thing. 
I have never lived there so I am going on what I was told. I wish someone would have told me I was going to pay $140 when I moved to GA. I should have staid in TN.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

raywonk said:


> That's what several different people told me. I had a farmer who moved to TN where I was living at and he said he had to go back cause we were starving him. We pay $70 for shoes all around. He said it was $300 plus. My in-laws said the same thing.
> I have never lived there so I am going on what I was told. I wish someone would have told me I was going to pay $140 when I moved to GA. I should have staid in TN.


The most Ive ever her of some one paying was $100 for all 4 with shoes. If the horse had special needs then I can see it getting up there in price but I've NEVER herd of some one paying $300 for a regular trim and shoe


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

My mare has always been barefoot anyway so I'm good ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Great that you can keep her Bare foot. I was not trying to start and argument just putting out what several people had told me.

Are you moving during the spring summer or winter?
I know that moving during the summer can cause some problems with the climate change. 
We got a new horse in the barn this summer that was from MI. She stopped sweating and has freaked out about the bugs.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

raywonk said:


> Great that you can keep her Bare foot. I was not trying to start and argument just putting out what several people had told me.
> 
> Are you moving during the spring summer or winter?
> I know that moving during the summer can cause some problems with the climate change.
> We got a new horse in the barn this summer that was from MI. She stopped sweating and has freaked out about the bugs.


Not sure yet, really depends on when our house sells! But hopefully soon, so we're hoping fall/winter. 

Yeah, Sandie is pretty sensitive to insects, but I have a friend who moved from this area down to South Florida and her horses seemed to adjust fine. This year in Ohio has been a HORRID year for bugs...we're at a record for rainfall so everything has just been muddy and disgusting all year long (and still is!!) which of course has invited plenty of flies and mosquitos and crap everywhere :-|


----------



## roflexsUS (Nov 13, 2011)

Well come on down we take the farm to fla every winter. leaving the 22 for ocala area. Sand collic just feed the wet beat pulp and have never had a problem and we race in the sand.,75 and 100 mile races. As far as shoeing. all 32 of the horses in the barn are all bare foot the sand makes there feet hard as rocks, and great on the frog also. So there you saved money in 2 places and can pay more for stall. If like to learn how to bare foot trim your own horse be glad to show you.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

roflexsUS said:


> Well come on down we take the farm to fla every winter. leaving the 22 for ocala area. Sand collic just feed the wet beat pulp and have never had a problem and we race in the sand.,75 and 100 mile races. As far as shoeing. all 32 of the horses in the barn are all bare foot the sand makes there feet hard as rocks, and great on the frog also. So there you saved money in 2 places and can pay more for stall. If like to learn how to bare foot trim your own horse be glad to show you.


Awesome!  I can't wait to not have to deal with knee deep MUD all the time like we do up here! I swear, after as much rain as we got this year, it took the pastures 3 weeks of NO rain just to START to dry up and then last night we had a horrid thunderstorm that soaked everything all over again :-x ugh...every horse in the barn has rain rot to some degree from the damp warm year we've had. And in another couple weeks it'll be snowing, yay...:roll:

It would be neat to learn how to barefoot trim my own horse, but I'd be a little afraid, don't want to mess up her feet! Most trims are only about $35 so I usually just pay that for the security of knowing I'm not going to totally mess up her angles and all that! ;-)


----------



## Stephie (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey! Welcome to Florida (early)!
I can't give too much information about Ocala boarding, since I live near Miami. 
BUT I can recommend an AMAZING barefoot farrier who lives in Ocala, and he comes down and does Eli for us. 
MOST farriers I found, end up messing the feet up worse -we got one who was "good", but he trimmed Eli's bare hooves so bad, that my boy had back pain afterwards. 

Then we found this guy, he's incredible. He does only bare feet, and he's a wealth of knowledge. However, he does charge $50 - but I completely believe it's worth it.
If you want, I can PM you his name and number.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Stephie said:


> Hey! Welcome to Florida (early)!
> I can't give too much information about Ocala boarding, since I live near Miami.
> BUT I can recommend an AMAZING barefoot farrier who lives in Ocala, and he comes down and does Eli for us.
> MOST farriers I found, end up messing the feet up worse -we got one who was "good", but he trimmed Eli's bare hooves so bad, that my boy had back pain afterwards.
> ...


Yes please do, never know who I'll have available at the barn I'm looking to board at (in Clermont area), and it's always good to have some references!


----------

